# Happy Thanksging!



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I hope all of us even though life, can and is for some of including myself, has been extremely difficult this year can find reasons to be grateful. My hubs has not had a good year with his health, but I'm thankful to still have him with me when he could easily have had a different outcome. I'm glad that I still can have my critters furry and feathered and all are healthy. I'm still healthy except for the aches and pains that come with age. I'm very thankful for That!
Happy Thanksgiving everybody! My turkey is calling from the oven "I'm done"!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Great, back to ya.

Me the one who does not cook anymore will be making a Frankfurter Kranz cake. Not too hard. The best "icing and filler" ever created. Then toasted coconut.

I already texted my sister who's having thanksgiving that I would appreciate less competition with my cake meaning a hint to stop anyone from bringing any store bought cake. This is a special cake that in my youth I used to ask she make it rather than get a gift! The frosting is made from butter and vanilla pudding, almost equal amounts. Yum!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually found lamb at the supermarket!!!! I may try some Turkish dishes at a later time..........


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Why is it called a Frankfurter
Cake? Does it have Frankfurter in it?


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. I certainly am blessed and grateful for it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Turkey is baked and sliced, good ole southern cornbread dressing made and ready for the oven. Sweet taters waiting to be cut up and put I the crockpot. My contribution is pretty much done. Headed to my daughters for our Thanksgiving day get together.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Why is it called a Frankfurter
> Cake? Does it have Frankfurter in it?


In German we're talking about a Frankfurt (er) crown cake.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I was just kidding, Karen! I did go to the 'and look for it though. Beautiful cake that looks marvelous!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I actually found lamb at the supermarket!!!! I may try some Turkish dishes at a later time..........


I have a recipe for Greek Lamb Stew I want to try and I've been keeping my eyes open at the grocery store but no luck yet.For Thanksgiving ,we are staying home.I don't like turkey so we're smoking Rock Cornish Hens.They're thawing on the counter now.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

My hens haven't been laying for a week and the day before thanksgiving the gave me these beautiful eggs!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I have a recipe for Greek Lamb Stew I want to try and I've been keeping my eyes open at the grocery store but no luck yet.For Thanksgiving ,we are staying home.I don't like turkey so we're smoking Rock Cornish Hens.They're thawing on the counter now.


I feel like anything but turkey.

Well I did it and it took 3.5 hours. Baking the cake and pudding. Letting them cool. It has 2 layers in the middle and I toasted coconut for outside on the buttercream. If my dad starts in with his cake is better from an Italian bakery, he's in for my mouth -unchained.

The Greeks and the turks Def know how to make lamb yummy. 
I might do something different for Xmas with food.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!We have much to be grateful for and I'm staying home.Just Dale and I and the critters.I hope everybody ends up as stuffed as the turkey and has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. We were planning a quiet day due to some family members being very ill. Our lake lodge has a spectacular buffet that were going to, but things have taken a different direction and we're celebrating at my daughter's hone with all the traditional foods. Prayers and thanks for all of our friends both physical and online! We are very blessed!!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope everyone enjoys their day with their loved ones, I know some are struggling and I pray that you find some peace. How blessed we are! Hubby is cooking and it looks to be yummy! his first try to deep fry a turkey, we will see how it goes...He forgot to get gas, so not sure how it will go. 4 days off and hope to put up the Christmas tree!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do hate having to be somewhere in an hour. Bah humbug!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------

